# Esg Skyfall RDA



## MHD (2/2/19)

Good day all,
What is market indicative prices for an ESG Skyfall rda?
Authentics is probably rare to come across secondhand but just curious as how much they would go for?

Heard that “Vape guy store” had clones at one stage retailing for R450


----------



## Raindance (2/2/19)

It seems the skyfall did not quite live up to expectations. Doubt there is a secondhand market for them.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/19)

Raindance said:


> It seems the skyfall did not quite live up to expectations. Doubt there is a secondhand market for them.
> 
> Regards



On the contrary... Skyfall's are in GREAT demand!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (2/2/19)

Raindance said:


> It seems the skyfall did not quite live up to expectations. Doubt there is a secondhand market for them.
> 
> Regards


They pretty much sell at brand new price and higher once they have been used.

I've seen used ones go for between R3100 and $400...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MHD (2/2/19)

Hectic @M.Adhir !!
Thanks for the reply boss


----------



## RayDeny (3/2/19)

New with all sets of inserts including shipping and import you are looking at the high 4K mark and yes, they hold there value at the RRP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

